# Buying Aurora T-Jet Lots Off The Bay



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I just got this T-Jet Ten Chassis Lot & Part's lot off the bay for $250. From the same seller.
Did I over pay ? ~ Probably, Maybe, & Maybe not ? 
That much money is a lot for me to spend on a hobby.
I may spend 10 minuets looking for any faults in the chassis & part's off the pics.
That the seller shows in the post.

Many of the loose arms look mint & The gear plates with arms look vary good also. 
I know buying T-Jet lots off the bay is a little risky, But I think I did all right on theses two lots.

I just bought an ome meter off the bay to test all the arms, 
Never used one before, 
i did find this on the web ( http://netfixer.net/slots/arm.html )
But other helpful hint's are welcome, Thank You...


PS: I got them on 9/16/15 ~ Going to go throw every chassis as taking them all apart.
Test running them all & replacing pickup shoes to the brushes if needed. 
Vary picky about my t-jet chassis, If there not at least 7+ then there just runner chassis to me.
And would never resell them for anything less, Not that I plan on selling any, anytime soon.
With this lot of chassis & part's I may come out with 40 chassis total with what I have already have. / Not to bad for just getting back into the hobby about four months ago.
Ten of them are NOS I got for $20. each / Yes there sill out there on the old interweb for that price so don't pay to much over that for New Old Stock Aurora T-Jet Chassis. 
Seen them creeping up to $28. on the bay. 
I have seen good used chassis that are sill holding there value at $12. to $15. in 6+ condition.
As in miss matched wheels & axles. 
Don't go by me, even though I have been in the hobby on & off for 25 years I am sill a newbie.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The method that I use for checking armatures is included in this article. Note that the article includes clickable links to more information.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCaDVSOEhLOVRybkE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

I paid top dollar for that 10 chassis lot at fifteen each a few days ago.
Today I got this five lot of chassis for under ten dollars each ?
I am assuming because thay had miss matched rims & axles.
Really I just wanted the 5 lot ~ Only for the truck chassis. 
The other 4 chassis should clean up nice. ~ I conciser the buy as vary good.

(And Thanks for the link on t-jet chassis)


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

TJETDRAGRACER said:


> I just got this T-Jet Ten Chassis Lot & Part's lot off the bay for $250. From the same seller.
> Did I over pay ? ~ Probably, Maybe, & Maybe not ?
> That much money is a lot for me to spend on a hobby.
> I may spend 10 minuets looking for any faults in the chassis & part's off the pics.
> ...


How many do you want for $20 I could be coaxed into selling for that much! Fresh from the case NOS.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

brownie374 said:


> How many do you want for $20 I could be coaxed into selling for that much! Fresh from the case NOS.


where the heck did you find a case brownie??thought you were out...lol..as to tjetdragracer..you can buy the new chassis from dash for around 11 bucks apiece.the original chassis is whatever you are willing to pay..guess i will have to strip some bodies off some johnny lightnings and list them on the bay if they are going for over 20 a piece now..:thumbsup:


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Not a new case ,just my stash from when I used to sell em.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I just have a hard time paying over $12 for complete NOS chassis.
So I will buy the chassis bottom or gear plate with arm separately.

Or I will buy the dash-jet (make life much easy that way)


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I still have one complete case dated Dec 25 1969.
and, I remember in the very late 70's and early 80's when a case could be had for $60.00.
now sellers want $2400.00 PLUS shipping


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*you've got a case!*

I have fresh case lots of 100 for 1800.00 per case or individual tjet NOS chassis for $35 for 2. Bob


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mr_aurora said:


> I have fresh case lots of 100 for 1800.00 per case or individual tjet NOS chassis for $35 for 2. Bob


seems, $20 for an NOS Aurora standard-chassis is the going rate...

"BUYING" from someone you KNOW & can TRUST they are NOS,
= PRICELESS !!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

counting my change jar now :thumbsup:


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

Bubba 123 said:


> seems, $20 for an NOS Aurora standard-chassis is the going rate...
> 
> "BUYING" from someone you KNOW & can TRUST they are NOS,
> = PRICELESS !!! :thumbsup:
> ...


the mrs says.."its me or those darn slot cars that you got everywhere..."..man will i miss her and the kid and the dogs.........now..how much for those cases of jets??:thumbsup:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

wyatt641 said:


> the mrs says.."its me or those darn slot cars that you got everywhere..."..man will i miss her and the kid and the dogs.........now..how much for those cases of jets??:thumbsup:


That's funny right there I don't care who you are...   

Tom


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Wow I have a few cases left as well and a variety of types like lighted , buggy and standard that I have sold from at $17.99 per chassis ! Guess I need to re-evaluate my pricing and go a tad higher on my website LOL ! *

*Bear *


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

you guys are evil!!
you should be selling them at the 1969 list price:tongue:
:devil::jest:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

slotking said:


> you gays are evil!!
> you sould be selling them at the 1969 list price:tongue:
> :devil::jest:


lol.............gays


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll buy one thousand NOS Aurora Model Motoring T-Jet chassis at 1969 list price .....
CASH


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

alpink said:


> I'll buy one thousand NOS Aurora Model Motoring T-Jet chassis at 1969 list price .....
> CASH


i will take 4 cases at that price.
now..can we get dash to lower his prices to the same pricing and sell direct..??:wave:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

ruh roh


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> lol.............gays


oops, my mistake, or is it?/:devil::jest:

edit job is completed


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

now,
THAT
is just funny.
LOL


----------

